# NCEES Sample Test



## pete25 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals

Just wondering, I have heard that the NCEES test is the closest to the actual Electrical PE exam. Is this true for all the afternoon portions as well? Also, is it safe to say that if you understand all the problems on the exam and study them very carefully, you are in good shape for the entire PE exam?

Pete


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2007)

pete25 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals
> Just wondering, I have heard that the NCEES test is the closest to the actual Electrical PE exam. Is this true for all the afternoon portions as well? Also, is it safe to say that if you understand all the problems on the exam and study them very carefully, you are in good shape for the entire PE exam?
> 
> Pete


It is pretty accurate for the Power Module.


----------



## benbo (Aug 22, 2007)

For ECC - the test is the best practice, but there is no practice test that you can learn and assure yourself you will be fully ready for the PE. Especially the afternoon - they could ask almost anything.

At a minimum you need to know this NCEES exam, and then study and work problems beyond that.


----------



## grover (Aug 23, 2007)

It's the most accurate as far as the type of questions and difficulty, and way they're worded, etc... but it's just 1 sample test and doesn't cover the entire range of topics that _could_ be asked.

So, it's a very good gauge to your readiness, but take advantage of other practice problems, too.


----------

